# application pour lire les swf de flash



## toitoine33 (30 Octobre 2007)

bonjour

je suis à la recherche d'une appli qui permet de lire les fichiers swf de flash sans passer par adobe.

Je me souviens avoir utilisé y a quelques temps une appli avec un icone en forme de triangle vert mais impossible de remettre la main dessus...

par avance merci

PS: il s'agit en fait de lire les emoticones pour mercury


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour toitoine33,

Ici y'en quelques-unes.


----------

